# Need prop/cavitation plate advice for yamaha 70



## bblackard (Aug 23, 2013)

It is on a Maverick HPXT.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

what prop are you currently running and at what rpms?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

If I were you, I would contact Jack Foreman at Crossroads Prop in TX if you are wanting to run skinny. He makes custom props. His personality is "interesting" but he knows what he is doing with tunnel hulls and his props. That thing will run in raindrops after he dials you in.


----------

